# Where are you from?



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

As it says over to the left...we're from harleysville pa about 45 mins from philadelphia. I doubt any of you know where that is except maybe fishboy :-D


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

> harleysville


 Sounds like it belongs near milwaukee - home of harley davison. LOL

Anyway to answer your question. As most know. Northern Illinois. Rockford to be exact.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Cape Girardeau. Southeast Missouri, right on the Mississippi river.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Ft. Myers, FL, South of Tampa


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Motor City Detroit


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Lanett, Ala.... about half way between Atlanta. Ga. and Montgomery Al. right on the state line.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Tampa Bay, FL


----------



## Phillies804 (Nov 27, 2005)

West Chester, PA...also about 45 min from Philadelphia.

Henry


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

UK England Devon, Near Plymouth!

- Jonno


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

New Madrid, Missouri. In the past, the capitol of the Louisiana Territory. In present, a forgotten town known for being located on a faultline with a population of 3500. It's about 50 minutes south of Cape Girardeau (where Goodie is located) and is right on the Mississippi, too.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Gray, Ga - 1/2 way between Macon and Milledgeville


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Georgia Peach said:


> Gray, Ga - 1/2 way between Macon and Milledgeville


Been around there before.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Bozeman Montana.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

shev said:


> Bozeman Montana.


Funny thing, I got a piece of the nieghbors mail today, and the return address was The Blue Mountain Ranch out in Bozeman.

I'm in Waterville, ME, which is about 15 miles north of the capitol of Augusta, or about three hours north of Boston, which is the closest major city.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Orginally from Austin, Tx. but currently living in Carlsbad, NM


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

You know that planet called Pluto?
Yea well i'm from a place just like that, called WI


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

nekoosa, wisconsin.....*sigh*


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

Donaldsonville, Louisiana. right under an hour from Baton Rouge.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Well Shev, I lived in Bozeman, MT for 12 years
MRMOBY, I was born in Waterville, Maine!

Right now I live in Menomonie, Wisconsin during the week Chippewa Falls on the weekend, work in Eau Claire, basically all about an hour and a half East of Minneapolis


----------



## biskit (Nov 17, 2005)

Cape Town, South Africa :king: 

Voted number *1* in "Places to go before you die"


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Lexus said:


> Well Shev, I lived in Bozeman, MT for 12 years
> MRMOBY, I was born in Waterville, Maine!
> 
> Right now I live in Menomonie, Wisconsin during the week Chippewa Falls on the weekend, work in Eau Claire, basically all about an hour and a half East of Minneapolis


Well, assuming you were born in a hospital, that would be right around the corner from here. Small world.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

biskit said:


> Cape Town, South Africa :king:
> 
> Voted number *1* in "Places to go before you die"


Wouldn't mind going there myself.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I think I know where The Blue Mountain Ranch is. it's also in beartooth county, so probably right above where I use to live.


----------



## 2complicated (Aug 25, 2005)

i live in malaysia


----------



## botany411 (Dec 8, 2005)

S. WA (inland northwest)


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Where am I from? My mom, I guess...


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

LOL max, what are we goona do with you?? :lol:


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

I'm from Harvey,IL which is about 20 mins outside southside Chicago


----------



## biskit (Nov 17, 2005)

Dustin_323: I've lived in South Africa all my life :wink: I've never even been to the US.

Living here is great. You are woken up by the roar of the lions and you really have to watch where you drive cause the elephants block the road..... 

No really I'm just kidding.  We don't have wild animals roaming around freely. It's City life - I can't say anything bad about living here.... 

Plus we get 2 see Table Mountain every day


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm in Andalusia, Alabama, near the Florida line. WAY down south.
I've been pretty much everywhere, ( in the usa ) though.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm from Goose Creek, South Carolina. About 15 min away from Charleston. Far enough away though that they didn't have to cut my water off when they droped the old bridge on the pipes


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

That's beautiful biskit!


----------

